# Ausable- Mio - Commins Flats



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Heading up Friday night. Anyone do any good over the last week? Haven't heard much about this stretch of river. Hatches? Patterns? Times? Water Temps, ect? Anyway, will be either in a sportsman canoe if I can get anyone else to go up or will be wading by PC. Either way, will be on the river at dawn so life is good!


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Fished Comins area hard over saterday and sunday. They recently planted so expect about 100 trout in the 7.5-9" range. I had 2 that went about 14"s on but they managed to toss the hook before coming to hand.

Hennys were hatching VERY well on both days, but MUCH earlier in the day than you would expect. Most times they hatch around 2pm...but both days we fished they hatch started by 10:30am and was in full force by 11am, then done with by about 1pm. Most guys that got there after 1 though there was no hatch and didn't even realise that they had missed it. There was a spinner fall around 8:30 pm, but it was super light and didnt see much rising to the spinner fall. We also had some decent fish chasing streamers. try a baby bow pattern because the big browns are feeding on them stockers right now.


Dark henny pattern size 12 was working for us during the hatch.
good luck


SD


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Great- thanks for info. Did they do the dumps at both Mio and Commins? I love the action but sometimes it can be almost too much catching planter after planter. I'll probably concentrate somewhere right in the middle of the stretch.


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Yupp they stocked in a few locations. If you fish right at the 33 access (roadside park) or right at Commins then your gonna be right in the middle of the stockers at both spots. They should be starting to disperse a little bit anytime though.


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, I must say Saturday was a fantastic day. Launched with a buddy at 7 AM, there were a few people already wading from the Mio access up towards the Dam. I mention this because this was the last people we saw until we got to Commins, so had the entire river to ourselves. We were in a canoe, which makes fly fishing difficult so between stops we flipped spinners and little cleos. Our first stop was at a place I call Colorado point about 20 minutes into the trip. I have never been to Colorado but for some reason I think this spot looks like what a river out west would look like. There were plenty of fish rising. Caught numerous small browns and bows, on Adams and Henny's. None over 10" but still scrappy on a 5 weight and a 4 weight. Stayed here appx 1-1/2 hours and had a ball, until I tripped over a boulder and submerged the entire right half of my body. Though pretty upset, I was glad it wasn't a typical May Morning, it was very nice out and the sun had risen above the tree line so I wasn't too cold. Like a rookie, I didn't pack any additional dry clothes so I was pretty much stuck. We continued the trip, still amazed that we had not seen anyone else. The wildlife was unreal, Geese, Wood ducks, Mallards, Blue Herron, Beavers, Otters, ect. The real prize was 3 deer in the river in the Perry Creek area, the let us float up to within 20 yards of them before the scattered for shore. By the looks of them, the mild winter was a good thing for the herd in that area, they were good sized and had some meat on their bones and looked very healthy. Made another stop to fly fish, and this time my buddy took a swim while getting out of the canoe. Not as bad as my spill, but equally hilarious (needless to say I had been taking crap non-stop for about 2 hours. At this stop, the Michigan Forrest Service had actually put in a fire pit, so we had a small fire to warm up/ dry some of our clothes. Heading back out after about an hour. Arrived at Commins Flats about 1 PM, 6 hours on the river without seeing anyone else. What a treat. All told I am guessing 40-50 trout were caught, none bigger than 10" but could not ask for a better day. Oh yeah, the hatches. Steel drifter was correct, there was a massive Henny hatch about 10 AM, lasted a good 40 minutes and the fish were rising with reckless abandon.


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Glad you had a good time Krull:coolgleam getting wet can be no fun, just glad it wasnt super cold for you or that would have been a bad situation.


They did a heavy stocking this year so what they lack in size they make up for in just plain fun dont they. Should be a good year with the easy winter + the stocking, should make for some good sized fish.


----------

